# Here comes the snow,....



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, it's that time of year again, when the leaves are falling,... the nights are freezing, and there's fresh snow on the mountain tops almost daily. The tallest mountains (over 10,000 ft) have heavy-permanent snow now on them already (1st picture), but the close & lower ones, such as the ones right in my backyard, get dusted all the time now, and are still going thru the snowing/melting cycles for a couple more weeks yet, before they start to build up their permanent yearly blanket of white,....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Just snapped a few pictures as I drove down the road from my place today,... and looking at the new snow from last night,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Back on July 29th, we had fresh snow here that came down right to tree line,.. twice as low as it is now,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Many gorges & valleys and even just patches still have snow left from last year's avalanches that isn't going to melt before it gets covered up with new snow from this year now,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

It's close enough now that we could get our first snow all the way down any time now,.. even tho it won't stay for probably a month yet,... but it's almost time !! :redbounce:waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow you make me so happy, it must be so nice to live up there! Thanks for the pics!:waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

nice...


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I wonder daily why I moved back to Chicago from Colorado...


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

Those are some beautiful pics. That's why I have a place in Vermont, so I can wake up to scenes like above.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Those are some good looking pics there boss.

I am in Smithers B.C next week and will be making the drive up to Hyder Alaska. I will be there for two days doing some sight seeing. Judging by those pics we will see fall colours and maybe even some snow. Are you farther north than Hyder? If not maybe I'm goa have to make a pit stop at your place and check out your boss and blizzard plows, who knows maybe even try them out


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i love your pics


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Really nice pics!!!

Sometimes I think I might like to live up there....................


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

DeVries;585639 said:


> Those are some good looking pics there boss.
> 
> I am in Smithers B.C next week and will be making the drive up to Hyder Alaska. I will be there for two days doing some sight seeing. Judging by those pics we will see fall colours and maybe even some snow. Are you farther north than Hyder? If not maybe I'm goa have to make a pit stop at your place and check out your boss and blizzard plows, who knows maybe even try them out


Everyone & everything is north of Hyder,... lol. You almost can't be south of Hyder & still be in Alaska. I'm wayyyyy farther north than there. Hyder is at the very southern tip of the "panhandle", and is only approx ½-way up thru British Columbia. There's nothing there the same as where I'm at,.. there won't be the colors like around here, no freezing temps, no snow yet,.. I doubt even on the mountains, except possibly the very tips, etc. But if you've never been to the Pacific coast,.. you'll still enjoy it,.. :salute:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

How far up in Alaska are you AK boss? Going by the pictures of the roads it looks like you live in the middle of no where.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;585546 said:


> Wow you make me so happy, it must be so nice to live up there! Thanks for the pics!:waving:


somebody get tim a rag, he just wet his pants.

Very nice pics. cant wait till we get some of that stuff


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;585699 said:


> somebody get tim a rag, he just wet his pants.
> 
> Very nice pics. cant wait till we get some of that stuff


Great pics! Snow in CT. that will be the day. LOL


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JD Dave;585702 said:


> Great pics! Snow in CT. that wwill be the day. LOL


:crying: we'll show you JD...just wait


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Mark13;585674 said:


> How far up in Alaska are you AK boss? Going by the pictures of the roads it looks like you live in the middle of no where.


I'm in the area known as "south-central". I'm south of Fairbanks (which is approx right in the middle), but north of Valdez (which is on the coast). There's only one road here in this area & it runs between those 2 towns. The "other site" had a map feature where members could pin-point their location on a map of North America,.. which was kinda cool,.. everyone could see right where everyone else was located,... always wondered why this site didn't do something similar,....


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

how far north are you? looks like talkitna(sp)? or alittle father north? EDIT, you allready awsnerd haha

here in anchorage we're still in the 50s during the day and 40s at night....wont see snow till mid october...sadly 

we are seeing some at the tippy tops of the moutains


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;585699 said:


> somebody get tim a rag, he just wet his pants.
> 
> Very nice pics. cant wait till we get some of that stuff


No thats because i gave ur girl the 100$, and she did somthing for me!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JD Dave;585702 said:


> Great pics! Snow in CT. that will be the day. LOL


JD this winter we shall show you how much snow we can push! So take notes!


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey thanks for taking the wind out of my sails

You do live in an absolutly beautiful area. My family in Smithers said that there is some fall colours already. I guess next year I'll save my peso's and book a fishing trip with you.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

wow I wish I lived in alaska


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

great pics ....keep us up dated


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

man that reminds me of my trip through Colorado 13 yrs ago ... breath taking and clean air .....great pics !! .....


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Awesome pix. :salute:

I can't wait to make my next visit to Alaska, it's been to long


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

My wife and I did a Cruise threw southern Alaska a few weeks ago. There was snow on all the tops of the higher mountains. They have been cold there this summer according to the locals. Its is unbelievable how beautifull that country is up there. Next trip we will rent a car and do the inland passage on our time. Head North from there up towards Denali. Need to make it over to the Aleutian Islands some day as well


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

fairbanks is in the 30s at night now...


tippy top of the moutains had snow today, after our huge rainstorm yesterday lol


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

Ahhhh get me down i cant breath up here lol


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

getting pretty low here in anchorage...

some local 4x4 guys went up north alittle...and heres what they found...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet:bluebounc


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

yeah global warming my @$$


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

we had the coldest summer on record for the last 7 years, yeah global warming...sure...


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

91AK250;589814 said:


> we had the coldest summer on record for the last 7 years, yeah global warming...sure...


wow I did not know that. You never here anything other than all the ice in the world is melting & is all the USA's fault


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

we had 2 days above 70*...thats it...this summer was cold and rainy, i wish we had some blistering heat! lol


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Alsome Pics!

I woudl love to live there lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

91AK250;590229 said:


> we had 2 days above 70*...thats it...this summer was cold and rainy, i wish we had some blistering heat! lol


What's your version of blistering heat ak?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

91AK250;590229 said:


> we had 2 days above 70*...thats it...this summer was cold and rainy, i wish we had some blistering heat! lol


Heck we had 2 or 3 days above 90* and that sucked.

I could easily get used to 60's in the summer. I got so used to upper 50's\low 60's in May as soon as it jumped into the 70's I was dying.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

Mark13;590471 said:


> What's your version of blistering heat ak?


85 haha


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I would love to rip up an down those road/trails however you guys define them, wether its with one of those jeeps or even my fourwheeler.


----------

